# UGBB Migrating to a new server today



## mugzy (Feb 16, 2014)

If timing and posting is a bit off it is due to UGBB moving to a new server today, hopefully everything goes off without a hitch and you do not notice a 
difference however its likely as the domain propogates there will be some delays and some of you may see the old forum for a few hours.


----------



## event462 (Feb 16, 2014)

admin said:


> If timing and posting is a bit off it is due to UGBB moving to a new server today, hopefully everything goes off without a hitch and you do not notice a
> difference however its likely as the domain propogates there will be some delays and some of you may see the old forum for a few hours.



Just curious, why the change of domains? Was this discussed earlier and I missed it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2014)

event462 said:


> Just curious, why the change of domains? Was this discussed earlier and I missed it?



It's not really something to discuss. Admin takes care of us on the tech side. Makes sure our server has the capacity and speed we need to keep things flowing.  As we continue to grow and grow this is necessary.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2014)

Seems to be back to good.


----------

